# New Florida Gun Law Begins Oct. 1, Cities, Counties Cite Safety



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

New Florida Gun Law Begins Oct. 1, Cities, Counties Cite Safety | firstcoastnews.com


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

good news....

here in oregon, with a ccw you can carry in a law enforcement office, school, library etc etc .... not a courthouse unless authorized by the presiding judge..... 

florida is on the right track


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Ya they are getting there,I wish this state had some laws like my home state pa has.But has long as people here keep pushing for ccw.Ya they are on the right track.

Thats cool,I did not know that about Oregon. Have you walked in with you pistol on.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Cat said:


> Ya they are getting there,I wish this state had some laws like my home state pa has.But has long as people here keep pushing for ccw.Ya they are on the right track.
> 
> Thats cool,I did not know that about Oregon. Have you walked in with you pistol on.


i have not but i have not had the need to, i do open carry here every day and have carried in the library, hospital, airport .... the day i have something to do at the sheriffs office or the police station, i will be oc


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

And in Sarasota we ran into the law of unintended consequences.
Our county range is closing as the county fathers and mothers think range rules are laws and they can't apply them any more.
, making the range unsafe

AFS


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

in the recent appeals court ruling here in oregon they differentiated between a rule used by a non government entity and a ordinance or regulation by a government entity.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Chapter 790 Florida Statutes WEAPONS AND FIREARMS


----------

